# Help! Puppy is obsessed wth water!



## Lyndzi23 (Jan 20, 2011)

I recently got a 9 week old Bernese Mountain dog puppy, female. We already have an 8 month old Bernese Mountain Dog, male. The female puppy seems to be water obsessed. To the point where she didn't want to eat at first, just constantly looking for water. She is equally peeing just as much out as she is taking in. She grabs the bowl if you try and take it away from her. Perhaps this is from the breeder feeding a bunch of puppies at once with one bowl. I've witnessed the feeding frenzy. But now the problem is, we are trying not to give her water too late in the evening so she is OK in her crate at night. But now she continues to pee in her crate for the whole night! About every hour she pees in her crate and now she is licking it up, because of the water obsession I am assuming. We can't get her to stop peeing, even if we stop giving her water at about 5pm, she continues to pee through until morning. She wasn't interested in food at first either, but we mixed it with a little bit of water, like the breeder did, and she ate it. So that doesn't seem to be an issue now. But we are concerned with the constant obsession with water and peeing constantly in her crate and the licking it all up if we don't get to it. Doesn't seem to be a UTI since she is able to pee fine with no complications and she isn't licking herself at all. Any help would be greatly appreciated. She isn't due for a vet visit for a couple weeks so we were hoping to not have to bring her earlier. 

We do have a vet appointment for this afternoon but anymore advice would be greatly appreciate, especially based on experience!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Might be diabetes, kidney problems, Cushings, or something like that. I would not wait a couple of weeks, personally.


----------



## lulusmom (Nov 12, 2008)

What you are describing is definitely not normal for a puppy. This behavior/symptom is common with diabetes and kidney failure as the kidneys lose their ability to concentrate the urine. At 9 weeks old, cushing's would not be a suspect. You really should get your puppy into a vet asap and until you know what is going on with her kidneys, do not restrict water. Dog with polyuria/polydipsia (excessive urinating/drinking) drink to keep up with the peeing, not the other way around. A dog with this condition can dehydrate quickly and die. Good luck and will be staying tuned for an update.


----------



## SWHouston (Sep 11, 2010)

Geees, I wish I had seen this Thread first, but
I put my post in the *other identical post *that was made on this at...
http://www.dogforums.com/dog-health-questions/89890-puppy-obsessed-water.html


----------



## lulusmom (Nov 12, 2008)

It really bothered me that a 9 month old puppy is displaying symptoms that would indicate the kidneys are not concentrating the urine. I have a senior dog with this problem and he has a very rare condition called Diabetes Insipidus. What I was not aware of is that there is a form of this condition caused by a congenital defect and symptoms usually appear at 8 to 10 weeks old. This sure sounds like what may be going on with this puppy. This is a serious condition so DO NOT WITHHOLD WATER and get the puppy into a vet asap. If Diabetes Insipidus is ultimately diagnosed, the breeder should be notified.

P.S. I just noticed that you had a vet appointment yesterday. I hope s/he was able to determine what the problem is.


----------



## Lyndzi23 (Jan 20, 2011)

I did bring her to the vet and the urine test showed a definite infection and bacteria. He started her on medication, and he said if it is truly a UTI that the symptoms should dramatically improve within a couple days. Today is day two of the medication and I'd like to think that maybe there was a 10% improvement when I came home last night but I'm not sure. I only can remember her peeing like 2 times but she still licked it up. But she seemed fine and comfortable and didn't cry or whine throughout the night. But she is still water obsessed as of now. The vet did say if the symptoms do not improve by Monday that she would need to have a blood test to rule out some other issues, diabetes and such. But there was a definite infection and there was a small amount of blood in the urine, not visable to the human eye. So we are keeping our fingers crossed that it is just the infection and nothing else. Any other advise is greatly appreciated!


----------



## lulusmom (Nov 12, 2008)

Keeping fingers and paws crossed that the antibiotics do the job. Please keep us posted. By the way, I think Bernese Mountain Dogs are gorgeous and as puppies, well....the cuteness is just overwhelming.


----------



## Lyndzi23 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, we fell in love with the breed instantly! We just love her! We have an 8month old male as well, they are great together! I'll keep you posted though.


----------



## SWHouston (Sep 11, 2010)

It's absolutely amazing now connected we are.
If this had happened (Kidney/Urinary Tract infection) to a human, one of the first things a Doctor would have told us, is to drink lots of water, therefore washing the system well.

Mother Nature is such a cool ol girl, watching over us and our loved ones, every minute of the day and night.
That animal was doing all it could to deal with this.


----------

